# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Bán từ từ chung cư Hei Tower diện tích 99m full nội thất

## ailopdiu

Chính chủ cần bán CHCC Hei Tower - số 1 Ngụy Như Kon Tum, NHân Chính, Thanh Xuân. Gia đình cần nhượng lại căn hộ số 11 chung cư Điện Lực Hei Tower, Nhân Chính, Thanh Xuân, diện tích 99m2 đã sửa lại thiết kế thành 3 phòng ngủ, 2WC 1 khách 1 bếp, đã lắp nội thất ngoài như: Sàn gỗ, tủ bếp, các thiết bị nhà vệ sinh, trần thạch cao, căn chỉnh lại căn hộ hợp lý với nhu cầu sử dụng cho gia đình có 3 phòng ngủ, ban công bằng kính hướng tới thành phố, trường học, cực mát và yên tĩnh, cần bán thu về 33 tr/m2, nhà đã có sổ đỏ, cơ hội tốt cho người mua.

chung cư hei tower - bán chung cư hei tower - chung cư điện lực

Giá: 33 triệu/m2.
Liên hệ chính chủ:  A Tùng 0912 986 686

----------

